

Ask HN: Best resources on SEO - adnandot

Hello All,<p>I'm wondering what the best resources on Search Engine Optimization are? In terms of books, websites and even organizations that assess existing websites.<p>thanks!
adnan.
======
brm
Here it is: [http://www.seomoz.org/article/beginners-guide-to-search-
engi...](http://www.seomoz.org/article/beginners-guide-to-search-engine-
optimization) They call it the beginners guide but unless you're thinking
about running an seo firm its more than you ever need.

~~~
adnandot
thanks!

------
procyon
www.google.com/webmasters/tools/ - Google webtools have been incredibly
helpful for us. Also <http://www.vanessafoxnude.com/> (no..it is not an adult
site!) is a good blog on SEO

------
ra
If you want the best, Aaron Wall's SEO Book is IMHO unsurpassed:
<http://training.seobook.com/>

~~~
auston
Seconded.

~~~
seobook
Thanks for the recommendations guys. :)

Have a great weekend!

~~~
shabda
Hey Aaron!

Never knew you were here too. Btw, SEOBook training program+forum access costs
100$/pm, but is worth every penny. (We are a small bootstrapped firm, for
which 100$ is not exactly peanuts, but what I learnt from this 100$ has had
teremedus ROI)

~~~
seobook
Glad you have got great ROI Shabda and I wish you the best of success with
your start up.

------
fallentimes
<http://SEOmoz.org> (as mentioned by others) is certainly one of the best.

<http://Websitegrader.com> provides a quick and dirty analysis of your site.

The SEO Web Developer's Cheat Sheet is very handy:
[http://seomoz.org/user_files/SEO_Web_Developer_Cheat_Sheet.p...](http://seomoz.org/user_files/SEO_Web_Developer_Cheat_Sheet.pdf)

------
tortilla
<http://www.seomoz.org/>

<http://www.seobook.com/>

Not really SEO, but I love this book: <http://www.calltoactionbook.com/>

------
papa
Another great resource from SEOmoz that some might miss (b/c it's not exactly
easy to find on their site) is their "Search Engine Ranking Factors" report
(it's free).

<http://www.seomoz.org/article/search-ranking-factors>

The report tries to identify which SEO factors have consensus among a panel of
3-dozen or so SEO experts (as well as which factors are deemed dubious). It's
a great way to get a large number of opinions on specific topics and try to
focus in on a few high ROI factors (if you've got limited resources/time like
I do).

------
tstegart
NetConcepts case studies page: <http://www.netconcepts.com/tag/case-studies>.
I've found it to be the best site out there to learn what needs to be done
without coming across as an infomercial, which a lot of SEO sites annoying do.

------
procyon
[http://www.websiteoptimization.com/services/marketing/search...](http://www.websiteoptimization.com/services/marketing/search-
engine/) link specifically for SEO but they have plenty of information for
website optimization

------
sonink
[http://www.tutorial-reports.com/internet/seo-search-
engine-o...](http://www.tutorial-reports.com/internet/seo-search-engine-
optimization)

------
makimaki
Try <http://www.sphinn.com> ... social news site specifically for SEO related
topics.

~~~
openfaves
Go to <http://www.openfaves.com> \- new social bookmarking website

------
s3graham
Wow, really seems like there's an awful lot of "tea leaf reading" going on.

The human neural network being imperfectly trained by Google's algorithms,
which probably have some sort of network learning involved. Funny stuff.

